# Fresh cut hickory stave has bugs



## Shane Whitlock (Sep 27, 2014)

Just cut out a few staves from a freshly cut hickory. Debarked it only to find grubs eating it up. So I chopped off about 1 inch of the back and plan to just work it down later to one growth ring. I didn't see any sign of bugs so I sealed the back with clear gloss paint.  This should be fine or am I wasting my time trying to salvage these staves?


----------



## jbfitz (Sep 27, 2014)

I think its ok. I think it gives it character


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 28, 2014)

You'll have fun chasing a ring on hickory, but that'll fix it. I have learned the hard way to debark hickory while the tree is still falling.  As soon as you get the bark off, no bug problems. I have produced a lot of good smoker wood by being lazy about debarking hickory staves.


----------



## chehawknapper (Sep 28, 2014)

I agree with NCH but  usually wait until the second bounce.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 28, 2014)

I learned the same thing the hard way myself.  Still havnt finished yet either.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 29, 2014)

chehawknapper said:


> I agree with NCH but  usually wait until the second bounce.



gittin' slow in your old age ...


----------



## chehawknapper (Sep 29, 2014)

I am purposely trying to slow down - that's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Sep 29, 2014)

Decided to make firewood, but I did keep the one I had split down to try. I did get some nice white oak staves from the neighbors clear cut , with permission of course.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 30, 2014)

chehawknapper said:


> I am purposely trying to slow down - that's my story and I'm sticking to it!



and your doing it gracefully I might add ...


----------



## Scrapy (Sep 30, 2014)

chehawknapper said:


> I agree with NCH but  usually wait until the second bounce.



I'm not sure I know exactly what ya'll are talking about. The second bounce  is what I hate.  I coon hunt in quail woods that get burnt off every year.  The next Fall the hickory saplings are exactly as tall as the broom sedge. When getting to or coming out from a tree I got to cross quail woods. The first bounce is my foot hitting a hickory sapling and the second bounce is the hickory sapling bouncing back and hitting me square in the crotch.


----------



## RBM (Oct 6, 2014)

A long while ago, I had cut two green Maple staves from a live tree debarked to cure out and the tree wasn't on the ground. No outward sign of bugs but they must have been in the wood. Some sort of borer bug all through the wood when I took it down and started on it. So the staves were firebow sets and firewood instead. Haven't tried Maple since.


----------



## Munkywrench (Oct 23, 2014)

RBM said:


> A long while ago, I had cut two green Maple staves from a live tree debarked to cure out and the tree wasn't on the ground. No outward sign of bugs but they must have been in the wood. Some sort of borer bug all through the wood when I took it down and started on it. So the staves were firebow sets and firewood instead. Haven't tried Maple since.



Probably ambrosia beetles. Ruins the wood for some things but makes it absolutely beautiful for wood working.

I spotted 2 nice 8 or so inch Hickory trees at my hunting spot. One is broke off leaves brown but still on and the other is laid over but still green. Guess I need to get to cutting. Also a 10 incher at my mom's that I have convinced her needs to be cut...


----------

